# C# Funktion in Java aufrufen



## lukburg (19. Aug 2004)

bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit aus einem Java Programm eine C# Funktion (kann auch ein Programm sein) aufzurufen. Bisher habe ich nur mit JNI und C++ das zusammengebracht. Bei C# kann ich ja keine .h Dateien einbinden. hat das schon jemand probiert, bzw. kennt sich wer damit aus.  :?:


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Aug 2004)

Nun, einfach ein Programm kann man einfach über 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("name.exe")
```
 aufrufen.
Aber es würde mich auch interessieren, wie das über JNI geht.


----------



## lukburg (19. Aug 2004)

ich habs jetzt mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...) probiert, allerdings wird mein Programm bei einem Test Hello World auszugeben nicht ausgeführt, Fehler bekomme ich keine.


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Aug 2004)

HelloWorldCSharp.java:

```
public class HelloWorldCSharp
{
  public static void main (String[] args) throws Exception
  {
    Runtime.getRuntime().exec ("world.exe");
  }
}
```

hw.cs:

```
using System;
using System.Windows.Forms;

public class Test : Form
{
	public static void Main ()
	{
		Application.Run (new Test());
	}
	public Test()
	{
		this.Text = "Hello, World";
	}
}
```



> javac HelloWorldCSharp.java
> csc /out:world.exe /target:winexe /nologo hw.cs
> java HelloWorldCSharp



So klappt das bei mir.


----------



## lukburg (19. Aug 2004)

danke, jetzt funktionierts  :lol:


----------

